# BLD logos



## Magicmartinez (Apr 30, 2019)

I just bought the Gan 356x and the logo is not a sticker, it's painted on to the center cap and doesn't feel any different than the other centers, can this be used in competition? Also it's magnetic of course so is that ok too?


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 30, 2019)

Magnetic, yes. Logo, no.


----------



## Magicmartinez (Apr 30, 2019)

So to clarify no logo even if it's not a sticker?


----------



## One Wheel (May 1, 2019)

Magicmartinez said:


> So to clarify no logo even if it's not a sticker?


Correct.


----------



## Magicmartinez (May 1, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 1, 2019)

Two notes:

You can remove the logo with Chris Tran magic. I have not personally done this before so I can't confirm exactly, but it looks like it works.

Do not try the legoboyz3 method. I have tried this before and it left the entire center all scratched up and rough. It is no longer shiny and it is sad.

If you con't feel like spending money on anything, you could try just rubbing it for like ten seconds after every solve and it should wear off fairly quickly.


----------



## schapel (May 1, 2019)

An eraser works quite well for removing printed logos


----------



## Magicmartinez (May 1, 2019)

Thank you all, that was very helpful.


----------



## Magicmartinez (May 1, 2019)

I'm going to try what Chris Tran recommended on his video.


----------



## mark49152 (May 1, 2019)

Toothpaste also works.


----------



## Magicmartinez (May 1, 2019)

Does toothpaste leave the piece shiny when done?


----------



## mark49152 (May 1, 2019)

Magicmartinez said:


> Does toothpaste leave the piece shiny when done?


Yes it did for me. It contains microabrasives, like the product Chris Tran suggested. Might depend what kind of toothpaste you use, of course.


----------

